# How I cured my IBS-D



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

I quitted masturbating.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Once again, congratulations for your success. I don't remember the last time I masturbated. More than one year ago, that's for sure. And I am still suffering from IBS.

Still, it is good that you remind us that this worked for you, as probably it will work for others as well.


----------



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

jaumeb said:


> Once again, congratulations for your success. I don't remember the last time I masturbated. More than one year ago, that's for sure. And I am still suffering from IBS.
> 
> Still, it is good that you remind us that this worked for you, as probably it will work for others as well.


Yeah.

Although many may argue that the two have no relation whatsoever, strange as it sounds, believe it or not, it worked for me.

I think this is an idea worth spreading.


----------



## cesarpo (May 4, 2015)

I lol'ed at first, but then considering I'm a big time wanker, and being so desesperate to find a cure, I'm definitively going to try this.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

Although I have never found any correlation between masturbation and IBS diarrhea by searching related medical research reports on the internet, I don't know why whenever I masturbate before sleeping at night, I would have a 90% probability of getting explosively liquid diarrhea in the next morning. This is "painfully interesting".


----------



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

sounds wierd


----------



## ebenezertaiwo (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't mastubate but I have sex say like twice a week but I feel really tired after sex and my system go gaga


----------

